# best place to **** hunt



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i figured i would get the most hits here. where do you think is the best state to **** hunt in?


----------



## Wink Dinkerson (Jun 16, 2010)

I competition hunt. I'm located in NC, but the ***** are scares here compared to Ohio, Indiana, Missouri. If you're looking for plenty of hot **** tracks, just about anywhere in the Midwest where where huge industrialized farming takes place. It's nothing for us to take a young dog up to Ohio and tree 10 ***** in an hour of having the dog on the ground. A lot of locals around here also like Missouri for that.

What do you mean by best? I assume you mean population, but some hunters ask the same question in reference to terrain.


----------

